# Anyone eat schwans?



## hoyle21 (May 18, 2012)

And no not their pizza.   Looks like they have some decent frozen veggie mixes and fish.

Just wondering if it's been processed to shit and if it's any good.


----------



## exphys88 (May 19, 2012)

They're food is awesome, but most is processed crap.  I was raised on American shit food, so I enjoy it, but stay away from it now that I know better.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 19, 2012)

Ok, thanks.   I noticed they had some veggie mixes and fruits.   I'd like to start eating more chicken stir fry.    Thought maybe that would be an easy, convenient solution.


----------



## exphys88 (May 19, 2012)

They may be, I'm not sure about those specifically, but a lot of their meals are highly processed, delicious crap.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 19, 2012)

people like ellington darden endorse healthy choice, lean cuisine and scwhans


----------



## hoyle21 (May 19, 2012)

Well, I'm going to look into it.   Im not really looking to stock up on pizza and ice cream.   I would imagine the stir fry and fruits are fairly decent.   

I'll just wave him down and ask questions.


----------



## exphys88 (May 19, 2012)

I bet you can track down some nutrition facts on some of their products.  If its just frozen fruit and veggies, then they may be good.


----------



## exphys88 (May 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> people like ellington darden endorse healthy choice, lean cuisine and scwhans



A calorie is a calorie, so from the standpoint of just trying to be lean and build muscle, it prob doesn't matter all that much where the macros come from.
But, from a cancer, diabetes, and heart disease standpoint, processed foods aren't the best choice.
I guess it depends on what your goals are, if you care or not.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 19, 2012)

the best diet or training program is one you will stick to


----------



## hoyle21 (May 19, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> I bet you can track down some nutrition facts on some of their products.  If its just frozen fruit and veggies, then they may be good.



Great idea, found it already.
http://www.livestrong.com/thedailyplate/nutrition-calories/food/schwans/


----------



## hoyle21 (May 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the best diet or training program is one you will stick to



Also very true.


----------



## exphys88 (May 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the best diet or training program is one you will stick to



Yes!
There are very few absolutes in this field.  If you don't like to run, don't run.  If you don't like yams, don't eat them.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 19, 2012)

LEMON GARLIC SEASONED VEGETABLE BLEND (SCHWAN'S)
Serving Size: 1/2 cup prepared Calories: 45 Total Fat: 2 Carbs: 6 Protein: 1

Looks promising.


----------



## exphys88 (May 19, 2012)

Looks good, I didn't even know they had veggies.  I was too busy buying mud pies and frozen pizzas.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 19, 2012)

MIXED VEGETABLES (SCHWAN'S)
Serving Size: 3/4 cup (85g) Calories: 50 Total Fat: 0 Carbs: 11 Protein: 2


GOLDEN FRUIT BLEND (SCHWAN'S)
Serving Size: 3/4 cup Calories: 60 Total Fat: 0 Carbs: 17 Protein: 1


FIRE ROASTED VEGETABLE BLEND (SCHWAN'S)
Serving Size: 3/4 cup Calories: 70 Total Fat: 1.5 Carbs: 13 Protein: 2


----------



## hoyle21 (May 19, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Looks good, I didn't even know they had veggies.  I was too busy buying mud pies and frozen pizzas.



They do carry a lot of food that is clearly not healthy.   I have a hard time finding frozen veggies that I like.

I'm very picky.   I also hate mushrooms. I only eat them for fun.


----------



## exphys88 (May 19, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> They do carry a lot of food that is clearly not healthy.   I have a hard time finding frozen veggies that I like.
> 
> I'm very picky.   I also hate mushrooms. I only eat them for fun.



I hear ya, I really don't enjoy eating veges either.  I'm just about to force down some steamed zucchini though.


----------



## bdeljoose (May 20, 2012)

I love their pot pies and veggies mixed with mini pasta. It is crap but I can't help myself.


----------



## jimm (May 20, 2012)

is that sean connerys way of saying swans?


if so then no sir i do not eat schwans..


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 20, 2012)

It's very processed. stay away from it!


----------



## Powermaster (May 21, 2012)

Schwans is mostly garbage. If you really care about what you eat buy fresh unprocessed stuff. If you just want stuff that taste good, schwans is for you but have fun pooping in a diaper while trying to remember your name when you are 60 years old.


----------



## MaxEarn (May 22, 2012)

LOL here's some nutrition info:   Schwan's Nutritional Information - Page 2

Looks like nearly everything they have/had carried. My advice, If u want perfect, stay away and plan on controlling a whole a lot more in your life to achieve perfection. Spoil yourself once a month or so, reward the hard work, i am sure you will die no sooner then u should. Don't forget to stop now and then in this rat race and enjoy  My two cents.


----------

